# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Ucayali producirá peces amazónicos con fines de seguridad alimentaria

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Pucallpa, may. 01 (ANDINA).-* El gobierno regional de Ucayali producirá peces amazónicos del tipo gamitana y paco con fines de seguridad alimentaria, para la población de escasos recursos de esta jurisdicción de la selva oriental peruana.    
Así lo informó el director regional de la Producción, Mariano Rebaza, quien indicó que dicha iniciativa comenzará con la siembra de 400 mil alevinos en las piscigranjas estatales y privadas que estaban en desuso en la zona.
La meta es producir en los próximos cinco meses unas 120 toneladas de pescado, que serán vendidas a cinco nuevos soles el kilo. Actualmente, los peces de lagunas y cochas son vendidos a 15 soles el kilo, lo que resulta inaccesible para las familias pobres.  
El funcionario destacó, además, que el proyecto de producción de los pescados a precios económicos abarcará las cuatro provincias de este departamento: Padre Abad, Coronel Portillo, Atalaya y Purús. 
Con ese fin, refirió, el gobierno regional ha destinado 400 mil soles de inversión. De esta manera, se espera contrarrestar el acceso restringido de los pobladores pobres al consumo de pescado. 
Junto con este proyecto, en Ucayali se promueve la preservación y el incremento de la población de paiche en la laguna Imiría.   *Foto: ANDINA/Difusión*Temas similares: Artículo: Andinos analizan estudio sobre seguridad y soberanía alimentaria en la CAN Artículo: Perú impulsa diseño de políticas de seguridad alimentaria en región Artículo: Límite de propiedad de la tierra debe estar vinculado a la seguridad alimentaria Artículo: Entra en vigencia nueva ley de seguridad alimentaria de EE.UU Siembran 200 mil alevinos para incrementar producción de peces en Ucayali

----------

